# Kettle like sound normal?



## damon1989 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello guys, just bought a new Silvia. On turning on the initial heat up sounds like a kettle boiling, is this normal? Its seems fairly silent after that and functions fine.

Never had a machine similar to this so just thought the question was worth asking.

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

damon1989 said:


> Hello guys, just bought a new Silvia. On turning on the initial heat up sounds like a kettle boiling, is this normal? Its seems fairly silent after that and functions fine.
> 
> Never had a machine similar to this so just thought the question was worth asking.
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes. After all, it's technically the same principle as a kettle. But.... what sort of water are you putting in it? Tap, filtered, bottled? Try to avoid hard water, otherwise it will sound like a real scaled up kettle! You don't want that.


----------



## damon1989 (Aug 24, 2020)

I use bottled water, generally supermarket own brands, i assume that's good enough?

Thanks for the quick helpful response.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

damon1989 said:


> I use bottled water, generally supermarket own brands, i assume that's good enough?
> 
> Thanks for the quick helpful response.


 So they all have different concentrations of minerals. Like, Tesco's Ashbeck is fine, but the other one, like, the really cheap stuff, is just as bad as tap water. Ideally, stick to Waitrose Essentials or Volvic. On the Rancilio Silvia, as it's a single boiler dual purpose unit, you most likely will never need to descale if you up use any of the above. Maybe in a couple of years time.


----------

